

So close, you can almost touch it - umsm
http://www.ubuntu.com/

======
rman666
I'll bet it's Ubuntu for touch devices (based on the wording).

------
sp332
The countdown is usually for new releases, but I wasn't expecting one until
13.04 in April. So what's this about?

~~~
thomasbk
Hardware?

